# Used tripod had missing part. Need suggestions for replacement/alternatives



## anfibil (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I recently bought an used Velbon DF-60 for the great bargain of $19 (it retails for over 60). I received the item yesterday and it was indeed in great condition, didn't have a single scratch. However, it was missing one small part in it. The "screw" that helps fixing the quick-release attachment area in place. 
Here are 2 images of the same item that I found online and highlighted the missing part.
http://i53.tinypic.com/35jh352.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/rcvx1v.jpg

So I was wondering if any of you guys would be able to give me any hint of where I may find a replacement for that, or even if there is something generic that I could use in place of that missing part. I also wondered what is that part called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure there is a more professional term for it than "screw" haha. 
Thanks!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here


----------



## anfibil (Aug 11, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Here



What are the odds? Coincidence or not, I had tried that much before asking here at the forum ;-)
Velbon's service seems to be based in the UK. A bit too far. Ah, and support for UK only. 
I'm not the average lazy person who goes around outsourcing what they could do on their own 

Anyway... I'll check the local hardware store and see what I can find there. Thanks for the help


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2011)

anfibil said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Here
> ...



Did you write them to see what they had to say?  They may have a US service center.  They may send you the part you need by Mail.  They at least could tell you what thread pattern you need.


----------



## anfibil (Aug 11, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> anfibil said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Yep, I spoke to them. They do not have service here, though they do have an official distributor. I also checked with them and the only part they sell separately for this tripod is the quick release plate.


----------

